# Bulkaholics Show Prep Thread



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello All,

I have started a journal over on UK Muscle and thought I would start one here to.

I am now 12 weeks out from the leeds ukbff show 5th oct. The main reason for me trying to get ready for this is to experience the prep first hand. it all started with trying to strip some fat as I was carrying just 20% and couldn't see if I am just a fat bloke or if there is muscle under there.

Started dieting around 3-4 weeks ago as have holiday next week so wanted to get a head start in. I started at 102KG and am now sitting around 92kg. Waist has dropped a lot and progress is much quicker since some excellent advice from Pscarb(cheers Paul)

I will get some progress pics over next few days. Basically I plan to enter first timers but have a feeling I will be smallest on stage! Thing is though i need something to focus on to drive me on and this is it. Plan after comp (if i get in shape) will be adding in some serious mass ready for next year but this time keep lean so i can see the progress rather than guessing (which i was guessing wrong)

Any help or critique much appreciated.

Diet is carb cycling running 100g on low days 175 on medium days and 600g on refeed day. Protein is sitting at 300g for low and medium days and 200g for refeed. Ftas are pretty constant at 66g daily mostly from nuts, with some olive oil etc.

Cheers

Colin


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks great bro...hope all is well...


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

sounds good mate! hope you enjoy it!

be interesting to see the changes over the next few weeks! and ill be at the leeds show so looking forward to seeing you up there!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

hello m8

ive been following your journal on uk muscle nice one


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for the support. Well here are a few photos from 2 weeks ago and 1 week ago. The last week has been the most productive and i hope this week will be even more so.

LeeB I will try and pop over and say hello.

Cheers

Colin


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

1 week ago


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I'll be at the Leeds show too, supporting my mate Dave Titterton...who is currently looking pretty good at 313lbs.

I think the Over 90kg class is taken TBH, and everyone else will be going for 2nd place.

What Class you entering bulkaholic???

Oh, and why black out your face?? Don't you want people to reciognise you and come say high @ Leeds


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Neil R said:


> I'll be at the Leeds show too, supporting my mate Dave Titterton...who is currently looking pretty good at 313lbs.
> 
> I think the Over 90kg class is taken TBH, and everyone else will be going for 2nd place.
> 
> ...


The plan is to enter first timers as never competed (as you can probably tell lol) I have blacked out face as the job I do some people would love to get a flabby picture of me and post up all over walls at work:tongue1:

I will stop blacking over face pics when I wouldnt care if those pictures got found:becky: Probably in a couple of weeks. Dave titterton, he has a very impressive physique if it's the chap I am thinking of.

Hoping by the time i get back from my 10 day training camp (oops holiday to the missus) I will be in some form of fit state. I must say i can see changes from last weeks pics already and have another low day before this weeks pics so hope to show so good changes.

Was re-feed yesterday and got most of the 600g from low fat dairy and fruit with a cheat meal in the evening from the chippy. After next couple of weeks I will be cleaning up cheat day with regard to fats but carbs will still be right up there.

Back up to barnsley tomorrow for work back in a decent hardcore gym (really finding this helps and will be looking for a new gym down home in somerset after hols)

Any way gonna stop going on now and go do the tip run.

Colin


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

OK I took the pics yesterday but they didn't look too good to be honest. Should have waited until tonight al least as it seems I am still carrying water from saturdays refeed. Weight went back upto 93kg and was still there last night. I will start doing morning weigh ins from now on and wait until tuesday to judge.

Belt is still becoming looser though and most fat seems to have come off my face and legs this week.(just wish it would come off chest quicker) abs are almost visible now (if i look really careful lol) and legs are starting to showmore veins.

Hope to post some impressive change pics after hols and may post a few up end of this week if i can see any change.

Cheers

Colin


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Neil R said:


> I think the Over 90kg class is taken TBH, and everyone else will be going for 2nd place.


that's a bold statement considering the standard of competitors in this neck of the woods.

good luck to dave though. i do like his physique.


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

I have to agree this area of the country seems to have large percentage of excellent physiques. Do you think it's the crap weather that helps lol.

Nothing better to do than train your ass off.

Cheers

Colin


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Where in Barnsley are you training mate? Good look with the prep, bit of a shock first time you do it, stick with it though it is worth it!!


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

You are right there! it is a shock I have always had a lot of respect for people who can get into show condition but not half as much as I have now after trying it! I will stick with it and am determined to get up on that stage.

I am training in new image gym in royston. Do you know it? Some big lads get in there and seem a really helpful bunch even with a skinny runt like me. I train there monday to thursday then back at home town gym in somerset weekends.

Cheers

Colin


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

new image has had some great physiques through their doors over the years. i know it well.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi mate never been to new image but used to go to Spartan in Barnsley a least twice a week, its a good 60 mile round trip for me. Steve who owns it is a top bloke, used to compete and had an awesome physique - he got me ready for my first few shows


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

stick with it m8 the best is yet to come


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Thats interesting, I may pop over and have a look at spartan then some time as may be working up here for a few more months yet.

Cheers

Colin


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

FAT BOY said:


> stick with it m8 the best is yet to come


Cheers mate, I have no plans on giving this up now. I trained upper body tonight with a vest on for first time in a few weeks. Well lets just say i feel a bit better about things now:becky:

Once I got shoulders pumped I started to see seperation in delts and small veins popping out over them and my chest.

Arms are a lot more vascular than before also so chuffed with that. I am going to try and stay off the scales from now on and just go by mirror and measurements.


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

well it seems all the panicking over no weight dropped was the bloody scales playing up! Used the scales at my home town gym which i usually do weekly weigh in on, and was down another kilo with a day to go before official weigh in.

So I am now at 92KG. I have upped cardio now as i dont think losing a kilo a week will get me there at 11 weeks out. Hoping all the cardio and watersports etc on holiday should sort that out.

i have switched my med carbs to 250g now as i don't think 175g was revving things back up enough. Have been hungry all day since changing today so thats a good sign and have been really hot.

Cheers

Colin


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

its strange how by eating more you can be hungrier dont ya think.

the mirror is the best guide by far if you havnt got to make a weight class m8 that and photos


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes i definately need to leave the scales alone a bit more. I do like to watch them for progress as I can delude myself a bit in the mirror!

I am starving again and only eat 2 hours agoizza:

Back to low day tomorrow and can't make up my mind whether i should be re-feeding saturday (day beofre travelling to mexico) or wonder whether it will be easier to cheat on the travelling day I think the latter sounds better.

Cheers

Colin


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

definatly a better idea to refeed on your traveling day m8.


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Well haven't updated in a while.

OK had upper body workout today and strength was pretty poor actually but after yesterdays very low cals that shouldnt have been a surprise. Funny thing is shoulders hurt more than ever so i guess lighter must have led to good form.

I have taken some pics. The lighting was pretty poor as it was a bit bright and washed out the detail(not that theres much anyway) I am pleased as I am noticing more indentations appearing in my back now.

My overall skin fold was down 4mm now so sitting at 32mm and that works out around 16.5% BF.

Best bit was I have lost 6mm on stomach just above hip bone but skin fold gone up on tris. I would say thats where muscle is shrinking but skin hasn't yet.

As you can see on pics I still have this annoying fat on the side and bottom of my chest. I am hoping it is fat and not breast tissue growth from my years of alcohol abuse. (I am sure it is)

Well I hope to show a lot more improvements when returned from hols.

Well will speak to you all in ten days or so leave for mexico tonight (well 3am)

I welcome your comments either way as always. As you can see I am definately shaping up to classic class and not first timers so think that may be the way i go. Weight limit for my height is 84kg so i think i will be under that without any problem and at 5' 10" will be a bit light for anything else.

Cheers

Colin


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

the weight is definatly coming off m8.

you will find your body goes through stages. there is a point were you have lost weight but things arent through and it is quite difficult to keep positive but head down and it will come .

have a good holiday m8

fb


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah definately going through phases mate, skin gets all loose and baggy to when i have a splurge of loss and looks like crap for a few days.

Hoping to wake up and find these man boobs gone soon

Cheers

Colin


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Your back looks like it will be very good when you get cut back some more. How are the legs?


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Well i am back in britain as of a few hours ago. i thought this jet lag thing would be easy after working rolling shifts for years but wham! can't think straight at all. Well gonna get in the gym shortly to make sure i get a top nights sleep tonight as been up for too many hours to count now!

Not sure how the condition is after the hols. I managed to stay quite strict apart from around 4 days (2 off them high days 2 not supposed to be).

Tan totally changes the look though so thats something i suppose. i have noticed legs are coming in nicely. around shin and calfs veins are visible most of the time and occasionally some veins on my thighs so thats a good sign. The extra carbs seems to have blurred my back alittle so back on a couple of really low days from tomorrow as metabolism should be screaming right now. I will get my skin fold done tonight and assess the damage







along with weigh in and will get some pics done over next day or so.

I have decided to enter classic class as the max weight is 84kg for 5' 10" which i think i should be under no problem. main area of concern is my chest at present as still seem to have shofted no fat off it. Will probably try some of this topical cream thats about. the ones i can buy have yohimbi (any good?)

I will start cycling clen with eca shortly but am undecided if i will run test cycle for this cut. I just wonder if i will be wasting a first test cycle this way and would benefit more from a 12 weeks bulk after comp ready for next season? What do you guys think?

any input or suggestions greatly appreciated.

Cheers

Colin (amigo)


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

hello m8 .

i think as you are this far in you should go through withought gear have you thought about doing a natural show ?

at the end of the day you will do what you feel you need to do good luck either way


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Cheers mate, Thats what i figured prep natural as will be one less variable to worry over. I cannot do natural as used pro-hormones in the past and don't wanna cheat anyone. I would rather come last and know i stood there true to myself than steal a placing (not that i would some of those natural guys look awesome)

Cheers

Colin


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

thats a good attitude m8 but i think some of the natural boys are taking alot more than you have up to now 

i think it will be a great learning curve for you to do your first one natural. there no reason why you still cant get in great shape. and it will be a great starting point for building on


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

i have been told by more than a few people but then see even less point than before in doing a natural show.

I think the classic class would be fairer to be honest as you can make the size they require natural if you really wish to. However the classic class seems to have it's own problems at the moment gaining any cred due to it being used by people who feel it's an easy option(maybe I am in that group) If thats the general opinion I would rather go for first timers and gain the experience of what they require as i don't intend to stay competing in classic. I think I will let my size decide closer to the time.

Well I have picked up a nasty cold/cough on the way home in the germ pit they call a jumbo jet. Cardio is not much fun while coughing your guts up but will press on.

I weighed in last night and am around same weight as when i left so not bad going really for a holiday. So will be ten weeks out as of sunday!!!

I need to up the game now if i want to come in on time. As result of that i will be having a couple of really low carb days now combined with some heavy training sessions should start to see some results again. Also back on the eca today after 10 day break so should see some rsults from that.

I may be upping cardio from 45 to 60mins now in the evening also. I will get some decent quality pics up and hope for some advice from those.

Cheers

Colin


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

ef and clen are taboo for the natural guys too, not just steroids. bulkaholic, not wishing to be insulting here, but do you really understand the conditioning necessary to compete well in any class ?


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Bodyworks, In what way do you mean condition? Are we talking muscle size or condition as in body fat levels being full without over spilling etc?

If it's body fat levels then yes i think i understand what is required. However as far as how to get there then no not really and hence my reason for joining these forums(to grab as much information as possible and maybe be able to help others in the future)

As far as muscle size I know I am small and this is my main concern to be honest.

As far as the dedication goes i am getting closer to understanding everyday but hope my light hearted posts are not causing insult?

I in no way take this lightly and appreciate the sheer grit and determination these people have who get on stage in such amazing condition. I am not saying this is easy in anyway whatsoever and am definately not saying I am in a position right now to win anything. My main aim for the comp is to gain comp prep experience and to gain a foundation to build on for many years to come.

Any help in getting there is very much appreciated and i look for nothing but honest critique and am ever greatful for the help i have received before across a few forums.

I was going to post my most recent pics but may hang on now

Cheers

Colin


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Sida Cordipholia is also banned from the natty classes.


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

I think people have me confused. I have never intended to do a natural show and have read the lists from WADA etc hence why i never intended to go natural:tongue1: I must have taken around 6 or 7 of there banned list so wouldn't even consider it.

Cheers

Colin


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Ok so here are the pics. I have looked over them and can't make out if condition has improved or it's just the tan improving the look a little.

Tried on a belt today that i was on first notch before going away and now on second so something must have shiftedop2:

Arms have shrank again when measured by quite a lot so i think this has made my mind up about the cycle.(i used to be indecisive but now i am not so sure)

As always welcome any comments suggestions etc.

Cheers

Colin


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Bodyworks, any reply then please? It's just your question really has me doubting now and would genuinely like to know what prompted your question?

I am more than open to comments am not easily offended so fire away:nod:

Colin


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

bodyworks is not the type of person to be having a go or anything like that, and if he hasnt replied it will be because he has not had chance mate.

i dont think he was at all questioning whether you take this seriously or not as to be on here posting a topic we know you take it seriously and ive not seen any hint that you have in any way shown any disrespect other competitors.

from my point of view i think you may be surprised at how long it takes to reach a certain level of conditioning, i know i was when i first competed!! lol and from the fact that you say your not sure about whether to run a course of aas or not implies you dont have anyone to specifically guide you through this contest prep. which in my opinion any first timer really NEEDS!

please dont take this as me having a pop at you but if your not sure about the aas side of things and want to "save it" for after the show... yet at the same time want to build a competitive base for the future, my own personal advice would be why compete before you have this base? and why put yourself on stage before taking the next step?

i would advise dropping competitive plans for 12 months... go on a lean cut rather than a show diet.. learn how your body responds to this, find some local lads who compete for advise and help and add some more muscle for next year, keep leaner and make your show diet next year much easier for it!

as youll hear alot of people say, bodybuilding is a long game and for many success takes alot of years, so dont feel like you have to rush into it, that base can be built withuot competing and there is a difference between being ready to compete and wanting to, from what ive read here i think the major part your missing (and youve said so yourself i think?) is the help of someone experienced to guide you into it!


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

hi fellas. please excuse my absence. My geordie friend has pretty much covered what i meant. i would not discourage anyone from competing, good on you for deciding to give it a go bulkaholic. but, as a first timer with no experience of this kind of thing,i feel a guiding hand from experienced people would be more than a little beneficial to you. attempting to do it alone is bold and brave ( and possible it must be said ) but not preferable. generally, when someone attempts to get ready for a show, especially their first one, the person tends to think they are ripped and ready when they really aren't. i've helped more than a few guys + girls to get ready for various shows and the one thing i promise every one of them is to be 100% honest. most peoples fear is looking out of place on stage, not winning or losing, but looking like they shouldn't be up there at all. i'm not saying that is you honestly i'm not, but from my experience, i know guys who go through the diet, have the confidence to do well,then rag off backstage and brick it. all i meant from my comment was exactly what i said. the guys on stage are for the most part shredded, not just lean. all i was asking was if you realise the difference between a lean physique in the gym and a show physique. what had me questioning this was the holiday during contest prep. i know guys who have done this too, but it smacks of a laid back and contented approach to show prep, which is unlikely to bring you the disired result come show day. good luck with the prep, i wish you well, genuinely.


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you for the replies chaps, it is most appreciated.

I am not offended by anyones post it just left me guessing then and i have to say my head isn't it's strogest at the moment(must be the diet)

I agree with the holiday being a bad time but was booked before my recent plans to compete. I stayed strict throughout holiday and probably eat the best, most varied and clean diet yet (a few days exception) kept up the am and pm cardio and also carried on lifting. There is no doubt though it will have set me back and i wouldn't have chosen it this way.

I totally agree about the difference between being gym lean and stage condition and to be honest am not even gym lean yet. I can see your concerns and appreciate you offer this advice to help (cheers guys)

You are spot on about needing somebody experienced and above all honest. People in general are nice so when i post pics ona forum they post nice comments, rather than brutally honest ones. Besides you can only tell so much from a pic. I have the offer to pop over and train with another lad looking to compete first time at same show with the possibility of his prep bloke offering the experienced guidance i require. It's around 30 miles away from where i stay druing week for work, so I am hoping to be able to pop in once a week for a review, advice etc. i am told he is very experienced so this could be a great move.

If I am not ready then won't be looking to make a complete tit of myself(good enough at that outside bodybuilding lol) There are other shows 3 or 4 weeks after and perhaps they will become the one.

Main reason for me competing already is I am one of those people who needs a big goal to push me on, but along with this the goal needs to be quite close. i was already dieting as i looked shocking and figured i should not waste the diet and go for a goal. I am not taking this as light hearted as i may seem and realise i have a serious amount of work to do to get from current BF% to stage condition. I am guessing over 10% to shift which works out around 9 kg of fat! I am shedding at least 1kg a week sometimes 2 at present but from reading this will slow down a great deal when i get down to the harder fat stores.

I hope to this bloke this week then hope to gain ask him very nicely to help and if he agrees, follow his advice to the letter and not deviate(my biggest problem).

I think I need this target as if i put it off to next year i think i may run off plan. That is the only thing pushing me for this year and if i didnt suffer with such a compulsive personality would be following your advice LeeB and laying down some mass for next year.

I think after i get this first time out of my system i may be able to focus on the longer term goals. I was planning on competing again next April but realise this would be far to soon to make some decent changes so will leave it till later that year or maybe the year after.

Again many thanks for the advice and support it helps a great deal to somebody as green as me.

Cheers

Colin


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

you seem to have your head screwed on mate. your doing the the best thing possible by seeking help in person. let us all know what he says and enjoy the diet mate (if thats possible lol) and any help and advice i for one am always more than happy to help wherever i can!


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks Lee, I am sure to need help along the way. In a warped kind of way i do enjoy the diet (maybe it's the structure) but do find myself staring in the cupboard at carbs on a low day lol or sometimes torture myself with a walk down the biscuit isle in Asda:der:

Colin


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

well not much to update at present. I will be starting a new diet, new training regime on Monday. Hoping to see some good results.

I will try and make saturday my last weigh in if i can resist the temptation. reason being I don't need scales now as i will have Paul giving an objective view so weight is no longer the measure(shouldn't have been anyway) other factors may make weight a pretty inaccurate measure anyway going forward....

It is all starting to get serious now as it should have been from start. the date of show is creeping up fast now will be 8 weeks out on sunday!!!!! scary considering the abs aint out yet.

I will be updating less with the pics now but will still be taking them for comparison.

I want the next update to show some real progress.

Cheers

Colin


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

what show u doin?


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

I am planning to do the UKBFF in leeds oct 5th. Probably going for classic class but all depends on weight i come in at. I think i will be well under the 84kg for my height by then.

I also considered first timers as that's what I am but chances are i will be up against some serious mass and the classic is a little fairer to skinny dudes like me.

Only thing that puts me off is the classic seems to get a lot of slating so not sure i want to be part of that. will see closer to the time and see Paul also to see what he thinks. I think it's so hard to tell at present as I am still coated with a layer of blubber.

In 2 minds how this show will be as nabba is the day before and a natural show same day in leeds. Although it is the last qualifier so could be really busy.

Cheers

Colin


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

ah yes i thought id already asked you this question lol

i think you do right to avoid first timers class in leeds - this show gets lots of publicity in flex (guy who runs it is the uk writer for flex) so alot of first timers generally turn up and when your standing in a class of 15-20 its easy to get lost... id say go for inters weight class or as you say classic!

ill be at the leeds show so ill catch up with you there mate!

theres also the nabba Uk show in batley (not far from leeds) the week before i think, a mate of mine is doing first timers there! so ill be there too... hes chose this show as he expects leeds first timers to be a bigger class!!


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info, thats good to know. i will stick with a weight class then either inters but most likely classic.

I think a week before would be really pushing it. I think Paul has his work cut out already with the current date lol!

I may possibly do another show after the leeds if i get on okay. it would be good to stay in condition as I have hols in beginning of November.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

theres the epf show on 2nd november in birmingham.. im doing that one myself lol


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

I think we actually fly out that day so no chance there. I know Scott Hortons Show is slightly after the leeds so may go for that but depends on how I get on with it at leeds.

Cheers

Colin


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Thought I had better update. OK started the plan today from Paul. Had a good long chat on the phone with him this afternoon and feel much better and more positive for it (cheers Paul)

I have taken update pics today and I think a little more has shifted but hope for a whole lot more in the next few weeks







I will not be posting any more pics up for now.

Start my new training program tomorrow with new training partner to (Five-O uk-muscle)

Will be training a 4 day split and pushing out more sets. i will write up my log a little more detailed from tomorrow (time allowing)

Diet is totally different! Going quite low for a little while to get me on track then probably back to carb cycling.

8 weeks from today! time to really knuckle down. Feeling more focused and excited than ever. I need to get my music sorted now and then sort a routine out as well. I have a feeling these 8 weeks are going to feel the shortest 8 weeks of my life.

Cheers

Colin


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

well I feel wrecked after starting the new routine on a very strict diet. Routine felt very good and got a good pump. Haven't quite figured out the weights yet. Nice to train with a partner (cheers Jimmy) he stopped me smashing my face in a few times with the dumbells:mullet: I was pretty weak on most lifts tonight but to be expected i suppose.

Sorry not too detailed tonight I spent a long time sorting some personal stuff and then had to go food shopping:roll:

Off to bed now ready for my 45mins cardio tomorrow morning. Legs tomorrow and that routine looks pretty intense.

It seems too early for this to be happening but I seem to be leaning out rather fast! have noticed a rapid change over last 2 days so looking forward to seeing what end of week brings.

Cheers

Colin


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

nice one m8 i shall be following your progress


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Cheers mate, good to have you along for the ride


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice job bro...You can get some very good advantages by having a good training partner...


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Legs today and now walking like a have poo in my pants. I think tomorrow would be the best for my cardio rest day. I say that like i planned it that way but i have a feeling the legs aint gonna move tomorrow:mullet:

Although it's a lighter weight workout than i am used to it seems to have really blasted the legs.

I am really enjoying the new routine and looking forward to Thursday for back day.

I think the fat is coming off at a good rate but we will see the weekend. I have been so tempted to hop on the scales but have resisted so far and to be honest feel a lot more positive for not doing so.

Dug out a picture from december and was shocked how bad i looked and thought i was looking good I will post it with current pics when this is all finished for a laugh.

Well Im off to cook my last meal and meat for tomorrow.


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Trained back last night with Jimmy and it was a good session. I never get into back the same as chest or shoulders for some reason (guess it's where you can't see it)

Just as my biceps were recovering from Monday and I do this to them









Did my usual 30 mins cardio last night then my 45mins fasted cardio this morning.

Well I did my usual measure up and I usually measures bi's as they are first to shrink. Well i was a bit shocked when i discovered they have gone back up 1cm so I am over the moon. Goes to show what a proper diet and training routine can do.

I am off down to see Paul tomorrow for my progress check and see where we go from here.

I will be a little more confident once I get abs through and back starts to come through more. Even when I was 10 stone wet and lean I still never got good view of my abs even though i was down to 28-29" waist so I guess I must hold fat there naturally and they may come in last









Chest fat is starting to shift a little but still slow. Well 7 weeks to go this Sunday so time left yet but feeling pretty damn close now.

I will post an update when I return from Pauls tomorrow.

Cheers

Colin


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

bulkaholic said:


> Trained back last night with Jimmy and it was a good session. I never get into back the same as chest or shoulders for some reason (guess it's where you can't see it)
> 
> Just as my biceps were recovering from Monday and I do this to them
> 
> ...


nice one colin keep at it m8

if there is one piece of advice i can give you it would be , to start practicing your posing now not just your routine but the compulserys, even practice how you will stand in the line up its a killer on stage m8 you will be gasping for breath in the comparisons.

on a plus sideprctising realy pulls your physique together and helps condition 

fb


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks for the advice mate, I hope to pick my music this week then will get to work on it. I always see the blokes on stage panting and figured it must be hard graft looking at them.

I will give 5-10 mins a go and see how it is

Cheers

Colin


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

more like 20 m8


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Cheers Fatboy will give it a go

OK so I have been down to see Paul for the first meeting today. It was good to meet you and family Paul









Paul had a look in and we discussed options going forward with diet etc. I have decided to go for the Hercules show 3 weeks later. Paul hasn't got a problem getting the fat off me in time but I have to be realistic with this being my first time and I think me constantly stressing if I will come in on time may do more harm than good.

I do still have a lot of fat to get off but it will happen and I have a feeling it will happen pretty quick.

I continue my diet as is at present and will introduce fat burners from tomorrow.

I will be running clen from tomorrow and expect this to speed things up as have been off any fat burners for a little while now so should be pretty sensitive.

Cardio will be upped to 45 mins PWO so now 2 45 mins sessions.

I feel in a totally different frame of mind after the visit. Even though I know I have a lot to do there is great comfort in knowing exactly where I am and what I need to do.

Also picked up a few really decent tips on posing and will work on this closer to the time. Was worth every minute of the 4.5 hour round trip with rain nearly all the way









I am more motivated than ever now.

I have another meeting in 2 weeks to gauge my progress.

A big thanks to all the offers of support at the Leeds show. I do however have to go with the show that gives me the chance to come in at a condition good enough to feel proud of my achievements.

Cheers

Colin

__________________


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

good choice mate


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Cheers mate,

Yeah I think it's a more attainable goal. Will also be a nice starting point to grow into next years season. I also have a holiday 1 week after and following last weeks diet plan think I may need it!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

what date is that show colin ?

that was the hardest part done m8 putting yourself up for critisism you can only move forward from here


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

FAT BOY said:


> what date is that show colin ?
> 
> that was the hardest part done m8 putting yourself up for critisism you can only move forward from here


Yeah I thought it would be harder getting my bubble burst lol but i guess i really did know weaknesses and condition but don't really want to admit it. Thats why I am pleased to have followed LeeB and Bodyworks advice as I don't think I was being honest with myself.

Cheers

Colin


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Well just done my am cardio and I am running on empty at present! Think I have a cold or something on the way as throat is sore and banging headache. Struggling for energy but thats to be expected anyway after a seriously long day yesterday.

I do feel better for the cardio once i crawled back up the hill to the house:tongue1:

I am drier again this morning and I think most of the excess water i was carrying has fallen off.

Well another day another dollar so I best get ready for work. will catch you all later.

Colin


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

morning colin

the headache os prob lack of carbs it takes a while for your body to adjust, keep it going m8


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

yer keep working hard mate! the diet and cardio separates the men from the boys!


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah nobody said this would be easy but my respect for any person who goes through this is growing by the day. I have probably said it before but it's going to be my off season mantra, I will stay lean i will stay lean!

OK worked legs tonight and am doing the party walk now








Felt a good session to. I think diet is affecting my mood a little. In general I am fine but am enjoying a good moan at work more than ever









Then had some chav decide to do the hard man walk out in front of my car then slow down to test me. I gave him the horn and he blew up into a rage he he. Well at the time i seriously considered stopping and correcting him to the error of his ways. This is really out of character for me as I am a chilled out guy so to even think what i was thinking is strange. Important thing is I managed to laugh it off though and he is probably still raging now









rest day or the cardio tomorrow following legs and i need it to let the thigh chaffing calm down to!

well thats all folks


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Trained back last night and it was quite a good session. Had a seriously hectic day so glad I managed to squeeze it in.

Fat is coming off different areas now so i guess there isn't much left to come off my feet and hands now









Am really looking forward to my feedup tomorrow and have already started planning it









This week has been a really tough one really but won't dwell on that and just keep the end result in mind.

Got a compliment at gym last night and to make it better it came from one of the lads who was running me down a while ago so some noticeable changes must be happening. Had a good chat with him actually and it's always nice to just let past hangups go and get on with people (still gonna prove em all wrong though he he)

Well I am off to cook up some meat for meal 3 and then crack on with the decking


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

Good going Colin, very good read. We're about the same weight but i'm not in for a competition soon...will follow this post mate!


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. I must admit this is not your usual log I wanted it to be more of an experience type log rather than the technical ins and outs. I hope it will serve as a bit of an idea about what it's like although I think I have understated some things too much (like how tough my diet has been last few weeks)

Guess I am not one to moan (well too much lol)


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

bulkaholic said:


> Thanks for the comments. I must admit this is not your usual log I wanted it to be more of an experience type log rather than the technical ins and outs. I hope it will serve as a bit of an idea about what it's like although I think I have understated some things too much (like how tough my diet has been last few weeks)
> 
> Guess I am not one to moan (well too much lol)


i think people enjoy sharing the experience of what you go through on a contest prep m8 just being able to share your thoughts is nice at times,

having said that its something that you have to go through yourself to fully appreciate what its like

stick with it m8


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

FAT BOY said:


> i think people enjoy sharing the experience of what you go through on a contest prep m8 just being able to share your thoughts is nice at times,
> 
> having said that its something that you have to go through yourself to fully appreciate what its like
> 
> stick with it m8


You are so right mate. I thought I understood what prepping was like until I tried it:tongue1: Lets just say it's not quite as simple as I thought lol!

Cheers

Colin


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

i know exactly where your coming from on that one!


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Just cardio today. Done my fasted 45 mins this morning and will be another 45 tonight.

Had a bad start to the day and almost lost it. I was planning to do a whole box of weetabix along with 4 pints of milk and a large tub of sugar but managed to pull myself together. It's easy to forget that I am doing this through choice with a goal in site. Forget that and it starts to get you down









Well after staring in the cupboards for a while I had my morning weigh in and am now for the first time in many years under 14 stone. I am now at 13, 11 so thats 87.5kg







2.5kg lost this week or 5 pounds in old money!

On top of that my biceps have grown again another 1cm so now only 1/2" smaller than when diet started.

So i can go away a very happy bunny this morning


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Glad you didn't give in to the temptations...thats what separates the men from the boys...This has been a great journey...Keep up the great (hard ) work, it will pay off in the end...Cheers


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> Glad you didn't give in to the temptations...thats what separates the men from the boys...This has been a great journey...Keep up the great (hard ) work, it will pay off in the end...Cheers


cheers mate, i am glad i didnt either or I would have felt like crap afterwards.

Got my feedup meal later so will enjoy that!

Colin


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice progress Bulkaholic! Good luck!


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Cheers mate, I am pleased with this week and hope to repeat it this week. if I do I think it will put me back on track.

Have a visit with Paul again next sat so will get more of an idea on progress then.


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

Mate, im sure Paul will see the progress, you are giving it your best her so keep it up!


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Well trained chest and bi's tonight with Jimmy. it was a good session even though I was nearly down to the shiny chrome DB at one point!

I must admit while dieting i am finding failure happens very suddenly and lets just say it's a good job I had a spot on more than one occassion

I must admit it's good having a decent training partner that stops you taking the easy way out but also stops you trying to feed your ego to often.

I was almost pleased with my look in the gym tonight, it seems that 5lb loss is showing. I hoping to get close to that again this week which should take me quite a lot closer to where i need to be.

Went food shopping tonight hungry BIG MISTAKE! I was walking round the isles like a nutter drooling at all the foods I cant eat lol. Well I didn't fold so thats the main thing but it seriously tested me.

Did the usual 45mins cardio tonight after weights

Cheers

Colin


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

OK got up this morning and jumped on that shiny new bike. Well I hgad forgotten how much a new form of exercise can really work you. My legs were burning and i was dripping sweat









Need to balance the flywheel though, I think the whole street is now awake







will see if i get dirty looks off other tennant tonight









HR monitor that comes with it crap. it clips on your ear and works when it feels like it so will be using my chest strap from now on.

All in all a much better workout. I am itching to hop on the scales now but will hang on until sat morning. When using leg press last night for some 60's I thought I had left something in my pocket and it was poking my leg but it turned out to be my ribs







I havent felt those in a good few years now ha ha.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

head down m8


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Sure is that time. No let up! I want to see out of interest how close I can get by the leeds show to see how far away I would have been but also to give me some confidence of getting in on time for 3 weeks later

Hows your prep going mate?

Cheers

Colin


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Trained back last night and had quite a good session (as good as they get while heavy dieting lol) Then went on for 45 mins cardio but could only manage 30 mins as started to feel sick and a little light headed.

Got back home and after pwo shake ended up laying on bed feeling pretty bad. Forced myself back downstairs to cook food for today and perked up a little and then this morning woke up fine to do one of my best am cardio sessions yet









Just one of those blips I guess. I did have a panic on thinking perhaps I had given myself food poisoning (not the way I want to strip the fat ha ha)

Now looking forward to getting on those scales tomorrow morning for the weekly weigh in. Then down to see Paul for a progress check and see where we go from here. I have a couple of mates birthday bashes to attend the weekend and have pre warned them I will be on the diet coke (lets just say I am going to earn myself some money here!) I thought it would be a test of my willpower but then thought, thats nothing. I spend all day looking at thousands of cakes, biscuits and other lovely stuff at work









Well thanks for reading and heres hoping for a positive update tomorrow

anyone know the effectiveness of transdermal caffiene as I have just tipped my coffee down my front









Colin

__________________


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

nice one m8 . sounds like your blood sugar was low wich does happen low carbs and cardio so dont worry.

i should hit 16 stone this weekend so that is my first hurdle down . thats a loss of 38 pound lol and you think you had some lose 

onward and upward m8

fb


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Cheers mate, hadn't thought about blood sugar and probably explains it.

38 Pounds already!!!!! Thats good going mate and as you said I thougt I had shifted a lot. Mine was 30lbs last sat so hoping for around 34-35 pounds by tomorrow morning. If it's enough then diet may ease a little but we will see. I will put up with diet all I want is results and don't care how much dieting or cardio I have to do to get them.

Cheers

Colin


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

lol 38 pounds is since jan m8


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Went down to see Paul this morning for my 2 weekly check. (Good to see you and family mate)

So my back and legs are now on target which I was very pleased to here. Obviously lots more work to do but on target







I seem to hold most of my fat on my front and this is the slowest part to shift on me it seems. So the front upper body is behind.

Paul is tweaking my diet further so we can bring it in quickly to get me on track. The nice side effect is my legs and back should be really through by the time the front is.

With these tweaks along with having a better am cardio session with bike going forwards things should move along nicely.

We had a good chat about class to enter etc and we will leave it until closer to the time to make the decision based on how my physique finishes up

Main other thing I need to make sure of is my water intake. This suffered last week and it shows. It seems I hold water very easily so will up the intake and make sure it stays there.

Picked up some more great tips on making the diet food more exciting (these are getting more and more valuable as the diet progresses)

So it's head down and push through the next few weeks and see what i can achieve in that time.

Overall I am really pleased with results and know what I need to do now (and what to keep an eye on for loss)

Cheers

Colin


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Trained chest and bi's tonight. Mondays is a big struggle as it's a 4.30 am start and on with a full day. I really had to dig deep tonight but managed to get through it all as planned







the 45 mins cardio afterwards was a severe chore but finished it and felt good I had.

Even though it wasn't the most intense workout I got an immense pump tonight which was good.

Water intake has been much improved today and have taken in over 5l today and I think i must have burnt off 150kcals today going back and forth to the toilet









Going to cook up food for tomorrow shortly and my last meal of the day. Then off to bed for an early night like a good boy


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Well it was up at crack of dawn this morning get that cardio in. Did my usual 45 minutes. didn't think I was going to make 20mins but pushed on and got there in the end. Dripping in sweat when finished so all good.

Getting my water intake sorted has made noticable changes already this morning. seem to have dried out a little which is good. (thinking about it thats probably why i got a really good pump last night)

My mood was pretty glum yesterday and was constantly winging and moaning even at myself







It's official I have finally let go of sanity and embraced the diet mania









Legs tonight and I can feel a really good session coming on. Gonna start the sunbeds as starting to feel pretty pasty after holiday tan is wearing off and also think it's easier to see progress with a tan.

Thats it for now


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

well it seems each night the temptations are getting harder and the cardio even more so! and now the stupid ice cream van, with it's stupid siren, is driving up and down the stupid street trying to taunt me. If you here of an ice cream van hijack in Barnsley you will know who was involved









Well thats my little rant out of the way







I must admit tonight was a real struggle all round really. I had reached an all time low and was ready to by a pack of mars bars sit in the corner and eat till i threw up and say screw this for a hobby. But once again I have more will power than i ever imagined.

I got home and decided to take some pics and go over progress. Well this is the first time I have been pleasantly surprised by the camera instead of disapointed







usually i look in mirror and see a lot better than the camera reveals but was a real change tonight. My back shot looked loads better and my legs I am really pleased with. So now I have perked back up and ready for it again.

Anyway enough banging on. rest day tomorrow and i really do need it


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

Good going bro, it's a great feeling when you see progress...Keep it up!


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Cheers mate, just glad I did see some progress as was nearly ready to throw in the towel:der:


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Trained back last night. I had to mix it up a bit as both lat pull downs were in use and didn't want to risk pullups with my shoulder at present.

So rather than do nothing I got started on some deadlifts. warmed up 1 plate a side. then up to 2 plates a side and pulled a couple of 12 rep sets. So I chucked on 3 plates a side I got to 2 reps and thought better of it. Don't want to go injuring myself after going through this so then eased back to 2 plates a side nice a slow and strict. I was shocked that I think I could have a pulled a little more than 3 plates while dieting though. (something for the bulk I think)

Then managed to get on the lat pulldown then onto close grip pulldowns.

Finished on shrugs.

Didn't work rear delts due to that shoulder.

I have tri's and shoulders tonight but will skip shoulders until next week due to injury and really hammer those tri's

have a general good feeling today, don't know if it's that friday feeling but i like it. Big improvement on a few days ago

Colin


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Stick with it bud....anything ever worth having didn't come easy.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

nice one colin .

glad to see your still going m8 . we all get that feeling when we are dieting at some point, tonight i am so tired i just want to got to bed but im waiting up to get another meal in lol what a crazy sport this is m8


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice progress there! Got any recent pics to put up?


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

FAT BOY said:


> nice one colin .
> 
> glad to see your still going m8 . we all get that feeling when we are dieting at some point, tonight i am so tired i just want to got to bed but im waiting up to get another meal in lol what a crazy sport this is m8


Crazy is an understatement lol! feel ok this morning as i know I have my cheat later izza:izza:

Quite a few times I could have just slept but have to get that damn last meal in:tongue1:

It will all be over soon mate!


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Verne said:


> Stick with it bud....anything ever worth having didn't come easy.


Cheers Verne I have heard this but didn't realise it would be worth this much lol


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

BigBoi said:


> Nice progress there! Got any recent pics to put up?


Sorry mate, not posting any more pics up until 4 weeks out when decent change has occurred


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Just checking in Mr Bulkaholic. Hope things are on track


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Tall said:


> Just checking in Mr Bulkaholic. Hope things are on track


Cheers mate, yes things seem to be going well. I am pleased with progress and am now starting to resemble a bodybuilder albeit a scale model:tongue1:

I have sent my update pics over to Paul and have a visit next week so will have more of an idea how things are progressing then.

I am however really pleased with my legs and my back is improving also just wish more would come off the front (read man boobs lol)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

bulkaholic said:


> Cheers mate, yes things seem to be going well. I am pleased with progress and am now starting to resemble a bodybuilder albeit a scale model:tongue1:
> 
> I have sent my update pics over to Paul and have a visit next week so will have more of an idea how things are progressing then.
> 
> I am however really pleased with my legs and my back is improving also just wish more would come off the front (read man boobs lol)


I'm sure you will get there mate.

Keep your head together when things don't appear to be going right.

If there's one thing I have seen on the boards it's first timers "loosing their head" days/weeks out and not knowing what to do - hard to describe as I've never competed, but Paul will know what I mean and I'm sure he will help you through it.


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Tall said:


> I'm sure you will get there mate.
> 
> Keep your head together when things don't appear to be going right.
> 
> If there's one thing I have seen on the boards it's first timers "loosing their head" days/weeks out and not knowing what to do - hard to describe as I've never competed, but Paul will know what I mean and I'm sure he will help you through it.


Yeah you are right there. I have had a couple of days losing my head but have managed to pull it back. It would be very easy to quit right now but at the same time would leave me nothing but disapointed. I am undoing 6 years of what basically amounts to abuse of my body so need to remember that.

I will get up on stage and won't stop until I am in such a condition to do so.

Bring it on 7 weeks time:becky:


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

OK was chest and Bi's tonight. As soon as I started my bench press even at 60kg I started feeling some pain in the shoulder so stopped there as the shoulder is getting better quick and don't want to set my recovery back. I think by Monday I will be fit again and ready to roll.

Well gave the bi's a real good hammering tonight and then my usual 45mins cardio. I got some positive comments in the gym about looking bigger even though much smaller now. Also comments on my condition so felt pretty chuffed with myselfop2:

Overall I liked what I saw in the mirror tonight which is a big step for me in the mental side of things.

Going down to the welsh show this weekend to meet Paul so will be good to see pre-judging (evening sold out) I think this will be the inspiration I really need to push me through the tough bits.

I think Luke hit the nail on the head about learning a lot about your body on a diet. i think my bulk this year is going to yield some good results and i won't be wasting my time eating Kid sized portions of [email protected]


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Trained legs last night. Leg kit was pretty busy when i arrived so cracked on with cardio first then onto legs. That hurt doing it that way round and ended up with a serious waddle on









Good pump on all exercises. I then decided since my cardio at the weekend was a little lacking I went back up stairs and pushed out another 15 mins on the stepper. Walked out looking like somebody hosed me down









Went for a walk this morning instead of exercise bike as it's the first morning the sun has been out for a while







still had the HR monitor on making sure I didn't take it too easy (just need one that gives a mild shock when slacking ha ha)

Drying out nicely now after keeping my water intake up. Bottom Abs are finally starting to come through now (in the mornings with the right light lol)


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Well not much of an update really. Was meant to be total rest yesterday but as the weekend was a bit lacking I got on with some cardio yesterday.

Have got up today and abs are definately on there way through ( I have been saying that for months now ha ha) in the mornings now I can see outline of lower abs so thats a good sign as thats where i am holding majority of my fat now.

I had a bit of a weak effort at posing last night and after a few minutes finally got some veins popping out on shoulders and upper chest







We are not talking road map but progress all the same









Also spent a few minutes trying to remove what i thought was stubble or dirt from under my jaw this morning and realised it was a shadow lol. Lets just say my face was a little round to cast shadows before









It's getting scary how organised I am getting and not just with diet. I mean i even washed up this morning ffs

Although the diet is now starting to wear really thin, I am keener than ever to stay strict as seeing results. I have been looking back over the course of the diet and realised I have not cheated outside of when I am meant to once! I am pleased with myself and didn't think I had it in me ha ha


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

hello colin

strange thing i was thinking about you this morning lol at half six when i was out walking in the wind and rain very random, i reed your diary and it mirrors how i feel myself at times so you are not alone m8 lol

yeah first thing in a morning straight out of bed straight to the mirror ano water and you look so much tighter shame it has to fade throughout the day ha ha

if on the day you can stand on stage and say well i did everything i could and i couldnt have been any better then win lose or draw you have acheived your goal m8

head down bro

fb


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

FAT BOY said:


> hello colin
> 
> strange thing i was thinking about you this morning lol at half six when i was out walking in the wind and rain very random, i reed your diary and it mirrors how i feel myself at times so you are not alone m8 lol
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, You saying about out in the wind and rain, i was on the exercise bike this morning and kind of miss the wind and rain it sort of makes it real if you know what I mean:der:

i will be doing a bit more walking again i think as it's great for clearing the head and really wakes me up. I will keep the bike for a change and for weekend sessions as I struggle to get out and walk then.

I know I have done all i can so I will take that thought with me up there. As I think I said before that the shocking state I was in this really is a win win either way. Have even noticed the missus giving me "the eye" again LOL

Thanks for the words of wisdom they are much appreciated


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

worked back tonight. Was a good workout and I hardly felt my shoulder so it must be on the mend







I have a funny feeling this is trapped nerve related as opposed to muscle. I will get it looked at next week if I get the chance but as Paul suggested I bet a good sports masseuse could clear this up.

Good session in all. then went on to do 45 mins on the stepper. I was seriously sweating due to it being a decent heat today for a change and I have also bumped up the clen again.

I am sat here with my skin tingling now as stopped off a tanning place to top up. heres how the story goes:

Sunbed lady (SL) How long sir?

Me 10 minutes

SL 10 mins you will die it's 240W sunbed

Me ok gimme 6

SL you sure?

Me yeah yeah it will be fine

SL ok but it's quite strong

Me Thanks I will be fine.......................................

Me you weren't wrong it's pretty hot in there

SL yes it is (grinning at my beetroot face)

Still I am sure I cheered up her day and now have that holiday tingle feeling


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

OK shoulders and tri's tonight. The shoulder gave some sharp pains when i took the DB upto 30kg on shoulder press so had to stop. Then switched to lateral raises etc and these weren't too bad. I will book myself an appointment at docs or sports injury clinic next week and get it looked at. (although if they say stop training it will have to wait!)

Had a proper look in this evening and came away feeling pretty happy with progress but won't get too carried away and say what Paul thinks Sunday









I still have fair bit to shift but it will go, it has no choice!


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

good going mate, that shoulder pain seems a bit daunting. keep it up.


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Cheers mate will keep it going for sure. Weird thing is the shoulder pain seems to have eased since that fairly heavy lifting:der:

I will see how it holds out tomorrow on chest day.


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

worked chest and bi's last night. Well mainly bi's due to shoulder. The shoulder is almost there now so I stopped on incline bench soon as I felt a twinge. Should be good to go next week. I did manage to get the pec deck done with no pain but that was about it.

Hammered bi's and had an extreme pump.

Trunks will be on order today but still undecided on tan. I have finally settled on a piece of music (I think) So work will begin this evening on the routine.

Not much of an update as struggling to bother with log at the moment as time seems to be tight with everything going on. I will keep updating though. I expect things to change very quickly over next few weeks and really want to give an extra push to make it happen.


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Trained legs last night. OUCH! really pushed them hard. Then for the first time decided to have look in while legs were pumped. I came out of gym a very happy man even though i was feeling like crap. When pumped had veins popping out all over which I had never noticed before as always looked well after training at home.

I had to put them away quick though as a couple of other lads prepping got theirs out and they were loads bigger with striations in quads







Give it a couple of years before pose downs in the gym









Still feel a bit under weather today but have a feeling I know what this is and should be fine in a few days. had also reached one of those mumbling rubbish to myself stages this morning about how stupid this was and fed up with it.

I have taken myself outside and give myself a damn good thrashing and am back on track now.

Will be dropping all fat burners next week for 7 days to clean things up then back on again (should kick start things again)

We may be looking at going upto an hour cardio yet if things slow up but will have to see on that.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

nice one colin you are on it m8 keep it up


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

well after all the help you people have given me I figured you deserved an update:tongue1:

I have put up pics from when my return to the gym started in december and these pics were taken today 3 weeks out from first comp.


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

here are some more


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

cracking progress mate - you wouldn't know it was the same person - well done!


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Cheers mate, I appreciate the comments. I am over the moon with the transformation but now the hard work really kicks in as have 3 weeks left to get in condition for the hercules show! Diet has changed again and now running a few protein and veg days during the week to give that extra push.

Really need to shift it off my midsection still from abs right around back (seems to be my problem area) and still some more to come off my chest as that seems to be the other stubborn area. If that happens then I think i should be in ok shape for a first timer.

Shame they have no first timer class now! I will either go classic class if i can make the weight (still 3.7kg to come off and I am still growing into diet) and if that fails I will be saddled with under 90's !!!!!!!!!!!!1 Not a class I want to be stood in at my stage and mass really. I think it's a bit of a bad move by the ukbff removing the first timer cat. They say it's due to people abusing it but I think people may be put off competing now due to lack of choice.

Cheers

Colin


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

hey colin how ya doin

thats a great transfomation all that hard work is paying off  you must be chuffed .you look like a totaly differnt person m8 .

nice one not long to go head down m8

fb


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

Cor blimey gov, you're totally transformed! Get that extra skin tighter and don't be scared when you are side by side with the big bangers!! Go Colin!


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

FAT BOY said:


> hey colin how ya doin
> 
> thats a great transfomation all that hard work is paying off  you must be chuffed .you look like a totaly differnt person m8 .
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, Thanks for the comments. Yeah it's the real big push now to strip away every last bit I can before show. Feeling it now but am starting to find that comforting knowing that I am going hard enough at it, if that makes any sense:der:

Colin


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

GeezuZ said:


> Cor blimey gov, you're totally transformed! Get that extra skin tighter and don't be scared when you are side by side with the big bangers!! Go Colin!


Well we will have to see what happens with the weight. A couple of pound fell off at the weekend following new diet so maybe i will make it to classics


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Great transformation. Keep up the hard work and good luck with the Comp.

Howard


----------



## Inspire me (Aug 21, 2008)

Colin, just spent the last half hour reading your journal from beginning to end. Reading diaries like this keeps people like me motivated to worker harder and diet smarter. I have a problem putting the bulk on rather than trying to lose it.

Your pics must be really rewarding for you to look back on.

Very well done mate.


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Howard said:


> Great transformation. Keep up the hard work and good luck with the Comp.
> 
> Howard


thanks mate, Nearly there now and expect a big transformation in the next 2 weeks


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Inspire me said:


> Colin, just spent the last half hour reading your journal from beginning to end. Reading diaries like this keeps people like me motivated to worker harder and diet smarter. I have a problem putting the bulk on rather than trying to lose it.
> 
> Your pics must be really rewarding for you to look back on.
> 
> Very well done mate.


Thank you for the comments. If I can offer any advice in my limited experience is take the time to work out exactly what macros your diet works out at. Everyone can bulk or cut mate just a matter of diet. If you have a quick metabolism and find you arent gaining then eat more thenreassess. If you still aren't gaining then eat more again. If you physically cant eat enough to gain then you may have to look at some calorie dense foods such as some junk food thrown in. (not too much junk food though or you end up looking like i did and trust me you dont want that)

I am very carb sensitive so will have to watch myself carefully when bulking again

All I can say is keep at it and the results will come if you eat correctly.


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

OK thought I had better update. I have attached a comparison picture first then a few show pics my wife took. I hope to have the professional ones through this week:clap2:

I placed 5th out of 5 and was the right decision to be honest. Main comments from judges were needed more fat loss (which I knew) and muscle maturity.


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

here is side tricep shot


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

sorry mate not checked this thread for ages, didnt realise it was the hercules you were doing, i did that one myself.. which class were you?


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

hello mate, shame I missed you. I did the classics. how about you?


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

i was under 70s... so i was backstage when classics were on and am guessing you were still backstage when we were on... doh!

so what are your plans now? for me id say if you felt the thing you lacked most was conditioning, have a couple of weeks off and get back on the diet till that conditioning comes... pointless putting a load of weight back on and then dieting it all off again... plenty of shows around april/may for you to come in shredded to bits at! altho i do understand a rest is top of most peoples lists after a diet and the thought of going back on the diet aint very favourable lol


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

must have seen you then

the I lacked for that class was condition however I don't plan on staying there so some size is order of the day. I don't plan on getting in previous state so diet should be better next year. was 81.5kg on day now sat at 90.5 on rebound so far. my plan is to be around 5-8 kg heavier on stage next time with a lot less fat. how long that will tke we shall have to see


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

hey colin

nice one m8 it can only get better


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

cheers mate, yeah only way is up, I hope lol!

really enjoyed experience to.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bulk - I've not forgotten your PM, I've just not had time to respond with a fitting detailed response for you.

Also you need to change your avvy photo now my man 

When's your next comp?


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Tall said:


> Bulk - I've not forgotten your PM, I've just not had time to respond with a fitting detailed response for you.
> 
> Also you need to change your avvy photo now my man
> 
> When's your next comp?


Cheers mate, will change my avvy in a minute but hoping for better pics this week:clap2:

Next comp I will aim for middle of next year. I need longer than that to get to size I want but if I leave it too long will just end up fat again so feel I need that short term goal to keep me in check. Also be nice to be in shape for summer next year instead of winter!

That PL routine has crippled me today. My whole back is feeling it today. I have messed around with lat pulldowns for years but never have they felt like this.

Looking forward to squat day next with speed deadlifts, leg curls and calfs.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bulk,

From what you said in your PM you either have weak or tight glutes.

Bump for Cal who can explain this better than me, but lie on the ground and put a rubber dog ball under your bum, and then move around on the dog ball until you find the point that hurts and then press against it. Trigger point therapy.

If something is tight it will need to relax and be released.

Exercises which will help:

PL Squats (Wide Stance, Sitting Back) to a Low Box (~8")

Glute Ham Raise

I'd also look on YouTube for some glute/ham stretches.

Hope that helps.


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

cheers Tall that makes sense and maybe I shouldn't have expected any different after 2 weeks off, traveling 6 hours on plane and in car 12 hours before hitting gym!

I will stretch glutes see if that helps. have speed deads on wed so will see how they feel.

cheers

colin


----------

